# can anyone identify these stitches? is it knit or crochet?



## Lisa574 (Mar 29, 2013)

A friend's grandmother made this many years ago. She would like to find someone to make another one. I cant even tell if it's knit or crochet. There is one stitch around the bottom, a primary stitch making up the body of the hat, and a different stitch/design at the top. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd say knit. The band is lovely but don't know how it is done.

Looking forward to the real answer


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's definitely not crochet. Looks like knitting to me. I love the band on the hat and would like to know what stitch it is or how it is done.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like knit to me as well. The cuff of the hat looks like a wrapped stitch. Not sure how it is done but have read about them. Will have to see what I can find.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Crochet.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=34

This web site has a lot of photo and instructions for how to make stitch patterns. Some look very interesting.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Lisa574 said:


> A friend's grandmother made this many years ago. She would like to find someone to make another one. I cant even tell if it's knit or crochet. There is one stitch around the bottom, a primary stitch making up the body of the hat, and a different stitch/design at the top. Any information would be appreciated.


Crochet or maybe Tricot but certainly not Knitted.
If you take some more pictures, with the top of the hat at the bottom, we will be better able to "read" the stitches.
The ridges on the main part of the hat are simply made with Front Post DCs (US) with SCs (US) between.
Not sure what the bottom edge of the hat is but it could be some sort of Mock Rib.
Hope this helps a little.
Have fun.
Colleen.
Just adding a PS.
I realised I could take a screen shot of the hat and was able to flip it so the stitches are up the right way.
It is FPDCs with SCs between.
Will do the same with the brim to see if I can work out the stitches.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Does not look like knitting to me. I hope you are able to find out, it is very pretty!


----------



## KnittedBoocat (Jan 7, 2014)

I would have to say it looks closer to crochet - reminds me of Tunisian crochet. Some of the newer books have some stitches that look very much like this.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

PM John Dornan (find him in the User List) he is the absolute wizard when it comes to tunisian crochet work, and at least he will be able to tell you if that is what it is....looks like it to me, but I'm no expert, LOL!! The hat looks fabulous, good luck with your quest! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

WaterFall said:


> Crochet.


Agree :thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I believe the rim is "bullion stitch" and the main body is the "ridge stitch". Just going by Google images going to the image webpages.
These are crochet stitches.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

100 % crochet.


----------



## Anne S (Feb 10, 2013)

Crocheted, with a doubled - or even trebled - tread.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It looks like crochet to me, you can crochet ribs like that, but I don't know about the band. I have a couple of books, if I find anything I'll post it but I'd use the website someone posted a little while ago.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like crochet to me.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with the bullion stitch on the rim. Not sure about the rest.

Lynne


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

It looks a lot like cro-knit to me.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

lneighbors3 said:


> I agree with the bullion stitch on the rim. Not sure about the rest.
> 
> Lynne


 :thumbup: 
Mega-Puff st.: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-mega-puff-aka-gladys-crochet-lesson

Cr. rib st.:


----------



## Birginia (Jan 6, 2014)

To me it seems like it's a crochet rib with several strands of yarn worked at the same time!


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

At first I thought it was macrame!!! But I am thinking its crochet the more I look at it. I hope you can figure it out. Looks really warm.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would say crochet and that looks like the "wrapped" stitch on the brim.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Doesn't look like knitting to me.


----------



## newbknitter (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh dear! Now you've got me hooked and intrigued...


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Lisa574 said:


> A friend's grandmother made this many years ago. She would like to find someone to make another one. I cant even tell if it's knit or crochet. There is one stitch around the bottom, a primary stitch making up the body of the hat, and a different stitch/design at the top. Any information would be appreciated.


Not sure if you have been back to see the replies posted so far but I have a request.
Can you please take a picture of the inside of the hat?
Make sure you have the top of the hat at the bottom of the picture so we can "read" the stitches the way they were made.
I have been working on a sample so a look at the inside would be good.
So far I have worked several rows of the main pattern and it looks pretty much the same as your picture.
Each row is joined and turned which keeps the lines of FPDCs and BPDCs straight.
Have fun.
Colleen.
PS, also looks like the hat was started from the ridge at the top then filled in later.
Still not sure what stitches the brim is worked in.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's crochet and done beautifully. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks crochet to me. Lovely hat!


----------



## sandra k (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like crochet to me.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm adding my vote for crochet as well. Sill pondering exactly how to do the stitches- sorry no help there- but will bookmark for ponder later


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Crochet , some stitches are crocheted around the stitch post to give the raised rib effect. It a great pattern! I get the feeling the brim was crocheted length ways and attached to the body after. If there is a seam at the back below the hat body this would be proof.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm wondering if the brim is broom stitch crochet without the split. I'll try it later.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

The band is definatly crochet I got a cap someone crocheted years back and this is the band on it.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Not sure if you have been back to see the replies posted so far but I have a request.
> Can you please take a picture of the inside of the hat?
> Make sure you have the top of the hat at the bottom of the picture so we can "read" the stitches the way they were made.
> I have been working on a sample so a look at the inside would be good.
> ...


Editing to add pic of my sample I have made so far.
It is a bit looser than the picture but I think I have the Post stitches correct.
Still not sure of the brim.


----------



## jasgold (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks like crochet to me. The band is possible reverse single crochet?


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

not crochet. but even though it looks like knit, it strikes me as something else. could this be tunisian crochet?


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

jasgold said:


> It looks like crochet to me. The band is possible reverse single crochet?


With respect , that's crab stitch and there's too many loops on this one , it's an interesting puzzle !


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Crochet or maybe Tricot but certainly not Knitted.
> If you take some more pictures, with the top of the hat at the bottom, we will be better able to "read" the stitches.
> The ridges on the main part of the hat are simply made with Front Post DCs (US) with SCs (US) between.
> Not sure what the bottom edge of the hat is but it could be some sort of Mock Rib.
> ...


You're right. I'm doing one very similar right now with front posts, etc.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I also thought the band looked similar to a bullion stitch with its curl but am not sure that is right. Almost looks like a puff type stitch on the diagonal. The top part could be a hdcfp crochet stitch. It does have a knit type appearance but with a worsted weight yarn crochet could look like this.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks crochet to me.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. A bullion stitch, just a short one. I have seem them with more wraps though.



arlenecc said:


> I believe the rim is "bullion stitch" and the main body is the "ridge stitch". Just going by Google images going to the image webpages.
> These are crochet stitches.


----------



## Kristiethom (Mar 4, 2013)

It looks like crochet to me also i would like to try to figure it out when im more awake, but with sleepy eyes i would say crochet


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I've tried broomstick for the brim without success. It could be a crocheted dome with a sideways knitted brim!


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

It seams Tunisian crochet to me... I would love to know how it's made... it's gorgeous.


----------



## maryflo (Jan 5, 2014)

this is most definitely crochet, any yarn shop owner would be happy to more definitely help you narrow down the stitch on the band. my guess...treble stitch. 

will be interesting to find out. lovely piece of work :thumbup:


----------



## ESTELLEBK (Feb 27, 2011)

The border looks like double crochet to me. I just crocheted a hat with this stitch and it gets wrapped around a pst the row before. The body looks like knitting.u


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

I would have to say its either crochet or loom knitted (the brim looks like it was done on a loom), but I'm leaning towards crochet.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like crochet to me!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I would love to know...knit or crochet ?????


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

this is definitely crochet--I both knit and crochet, and believe me, this is crochet.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd say crochet


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Crochet. The top part looks like the Camel stitch. Nothing like a mystery hat to get our brains going. Very pretty hat :thumbup: can't wait for the answer


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks more like crochet than knitting. I'll be anxiously waiting to see what the stitches are. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I say it is crochet. What stitch is unknown to me, I am a knitter with few crochet skills.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Crochet


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I checked KnittingFool; but I couldn't find the stitch.Try posting this on the "Crochet Talk" site. The experts there may be able to help us figure out the sts.
The band part looks like double crochet around the post of the st below to me; but I don't know more than that!
Hmmm..A puzzler....Hmmm...


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Mary Diaz said:


> Agree :thumbup:


Yes, crochet! :thumbup:


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

I am thinking it is crochet and possible the bottom of the hat is a crab stitch (reverse sc). possibly chain 8, then crab stitch up that chain. Just a guess.


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

I am thinking it is crochet and possible the bottom of the hat is a crab stitch (reverse sc). possibly chain 8, then crab stitch up that chain. Just a guess.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Crocheted with posting and bullions...


----------



## sharonsok (Mar 30, 2013)

The bottom looks like a cross-over stitch I've done in crochet - the top I'm not sure.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like crochet to me. The top looks like half double crochet (US terminology). The brim looks like a cross stitch. Not sure what the body is. Can't really tell.


----------



## maura (Mar 4, 2011)

Cluster back post double crochet and looks like two single crochet in between


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Definitely crochet.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I TOTALLY AGREE. have uses this stitch in a childs poncho several years ago


Aggie May said:


> Crochet or maybe Tricot but certainly not Knitted.
> If you take some more pictures, with the top of the hat at the bottom, we will be better able to "read" the stitches.
> The ridges on the main part of the hat are simply made with Front Post DCs (US) with SCs (US) between.
> Not sure what the bottom edge of the hat is but it could be some sort of Mock Rib.
> ...


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

gigi 722 said:


> I say it is crochet. What stitch is unknown to me, I am a knitter with few crochet skills.


My crochet skills are very limited but it looks crocheted to me.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Aggie May is the closest of all. It is Tunisian Crochet.

Would love to share the pattern with you all but am not going to dig through pattern stash. The last time I made that brim was on a hat for a boy who is now 48!

If I remember right for the brim area you make the body rows (2) and when picking up stitches (casting on) you pull through three loops under the previous row lower cast off row a space ahead creating that open space between body and brim (takes two Tunisian rows to start before starting the triple pull through). See the Tunisian "chain" look at "bottom" left edge of brim.

The body is then worked with purl stitches (2 rows) and alternating work in the front loop (2 rows) that creates the base for the brim treatment with decreases at "top" right edge.

The top is then crotched decreasing to center. For those that thought knitting you're close because you can do knit and purl in Tunisian. Should try this now that I do a lot of DEC stitches.

Now if any of you can find the Tunisian brim done by working the pull up stitches in the front bar loop, and rounding the "bottom" edge by coming back working the back loop (looks like vertical ripple ribbing) I'd appreciate your input. Tried to remember how I did that one and had gone through the magazine I thought I had gotten it from but no such luck.

As for loomers the body could be created similarly but your Vs would be going up to the top and not sure how you could do the decrease at the right edge.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Bullion stitch on the brim? Just a guess....


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

this is interesting


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

disgo said:


> Aggie May is the closest of all. It is Tunisian Crochet.
> 
> Would love to share the pattern with you all but am not going to dig through pattern stash. The last time I made that brim was on a hat for a boy who is now 48!
> 
> ...


I said cro knit a while back which is similar to tunisian, I believe.


----------



## fcpjap (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely crochet. Is the rim something like a crab stitch or reverse stitch?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> I said cro knit a while back which is similar to tunisian, I believe.


You are correct about cro-knit, krook and DEC but these weren't "invented" until the 80s with Annies Attic being the one offering it as a new technique. It does use the basic Tunisian techniques. However, all we had back then were the long Tunisian hooks.

I had done a sweater vest in Tunisian that had cables like tennis sweaters. My mother was so excited that I had finally learned to knit until I turned up the private side to show her it was Tunisian--even had ribbed trim and bottom all done with Tunisian (now called cro-knit).

Sad my old Better Home and Gardens, McCalls, Simplicity and Good Housekeeping only offered the Tunisian afghans with cross stitched pictures in their books and never showed the myriad of stitches that can be done with the basic Tunisian. Just have gone nuts with my DEC since I had stashed it when mother was dying and didn't find that stash until a recent move!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

A give away are the single vertical yarns of cro-knit, DEC, krook and the old Tunisian.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

It looks like crochet to me, but, I don't know what the stitches are.


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Crochet 100%


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

Crochet


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Have no idea but sure would like to have the pattern. Fascinating!


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

It looks like crochet to me, many years ago I did Christmas stockings with a backeward stich that looked like the band on your hat. It was worked from left to right. It was easy once I got the hang of it. Let us know when you find out for sure.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I say the band is done in a crab stitch, or reverse sc.I agree the hat section is a sc and a post stitch, but the crown pic is too close-up to determine the stitch. Definately crochet.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

It looks like crochet to me, but I don't know what stitch makes up the band of the hat.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I say crochet I bet it would look good in another color neat


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely crochet!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Lisa574 said:


> A friend's grandmother made this many years ago. She would like to find someone to make another one. I cant even tell if it's knit or crochet. There is one stitch around the bottom, a primary stitch making up the body of the hat, and a different stitch/design at the top. Any information would be appreciated.


I think, this is crochet. The band it is done side-way and it is the "back-step stitch". Sorry I can't explain better, you basically step back with your crochet hook...


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

looks like crochet to me.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Definitely knit! Looks like a standing rib stitch for the body of the hat, and possibly a mock cable for the band. Hope that this helps!!


----------



## LoisAnne (Jan 8, 2014)

It is crochet for sure! they are using double, triple, triple crochets


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like knit to me too but I'm interested in learning what everyone else thinks and how they suggest it is done.


----------



## poohflowers (Jan 2, 2014)

Knit,if you figure it out I'd like to know how it was done.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> I believe the rim is "bullion stitch" and the main body is the "ridge stitch". Just going by Google images going to the image webpages.
> These are crochet stitches.


I agree... I love the way they used the Bullion Stitch its very dramatic this way... This is a great looking hat!!! I would love the pattern myself 

Note: I am writing this after only reading page 1 if the pattern has been shared I will find it  there are 6 pages to this post as of now.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

KnittedBoocat said:


> I would have to say it looks closer to crochet - reminds me of Tunisian crochet. Some of the newer books have some stitches that look very much like this.


I was also thinking it looked like Tunisian to me.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

CROCHET %%%


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Mary Diaz said:


> Agree :thumbup:


Ditto


----------



## Andiekaye (Dec 20, 2012)

Crochet, I can tell from the top spiral. The band looks like bunion stitch.


----------



## Irene5 (Apr 28, 2013)

It looks like crochet to me. The band looks rather like the crochetted edging that you get if you do the stitches from the "wrong" direction - it makes a rope-like edge.

Irene


----------



## PamB (Oct 8, 2013)

I also think it is crochet. The bottom part looks like some kind of seed stitch to me.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

A Happy New Year to everyone. I sincerely hope you all had a blessed Christmas in spite of the freezing weather some of us experienced and are still experiencing. This looks like crochet to me. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep, I agree it is Crocheted.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

AggieMay, it seems you're on the right track! Curious to see how yours finishes up! Really impressive how you hopped right on that! Lisa574, Thank you for sharing that and getting us all 'het up'! It is crochet, but it's fun seeing how so many responded! And, being Curious (he,he!) I am looking forward to seeing how it turns out and what is come up with! Thank you!


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

It IS crochet, I have made a hat that looks exactly like the pictured one.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

kreweel said:


> It IS crochet, I have made a hat that looks exactly like the pictured one.


Do you recall the name of the pattern or where you found it?


----------



## Samsara2014 (Jan 8, 2014)

It is crochet. First the band is crocheted to the necessary length, that is, the circumference of the head, and then stitches are picked up along the edge and the hat is knit upwards.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> I think, this is crochet. The band it is done side-way and it is the "back-step stitch". Sorry I can't explain better, you basically step back with your crochet hook...


This is what I think too.


----------



## SUSIEK (Jan 27, 2013)

I think it is crochet...love it!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like crochet to me. Not sure where you would find the pattern though.


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

Lisa574 said:


> A friend's grandmother made this many years ago. She would like to find someone to make another one. I cant even tell if it's knit or crochet. There is one stitch around the bottom, a primary stitch making up the body of the hat, and a different stitch/design at the top. Any information would be appreciated.


it looks like crochet but no idea how it is done since I knit more than I crochet good luck on the search AND the answer )


----------



## loriocarlson (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it might be a linked double crochet that gives it a different look. I would say crochet but I have a bit of a bias :-D


----------



## Cmtwinmama (Nov 10, 2011)

Not sure which it is but would sure the the pattern if anyone can figure it out!


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

kreweel said:


> It IS crochet, I have made a hat that looks exactly like the pictured one.


I hope you can find it and share it. Quite a response! Would love to have the pattern too.


----------



## loriocarlson (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you share the pattern?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Definitely crochet!



arlenecc said:


> I believe the rim is "bullion stitch" and the main body is the "ridge stitch". Just going by Google images going to the image webpages.
> These are crochet stitches.


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

This is not knit work, it looks like crochet which my mother did so beautifully..........I am the knitter and have never seen any kind of knit stitches like these.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> This is what I think too.


I'm thinking you're right. Step back one stitch, put hook through back and pull yarn to front 2 or 3 times and then work the loops off the hook 2 at a time.

I'd like the pattern when and if someone finds one.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree with Ann S it looks like trebled crochet and lovely stitch it is.I've done some crocheting and it certainly looks more like crochet than knit. I've been proven wrong before.lol


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

kreweel said:


> It IS crochet, I have made a hat that looks exactly like the pictured one.


Care to share the pattern? Several of us are interested. Thanks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I feel it is a combination of both knit and crochet.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

It is a free pattern, now it is not exactly the same hat, but has some of the same stitches. I was just trying to answer the question as to whether it was knitting or crochet. Here is the link to the pattern I have. http://www.rheatheylia.com/index.php?page=patterns&id=8&PHPSESSID=5el787ed5c2a...
I have made about 50 of these hats in the last 3 years, and I just love them. I turned to this pattern all the time. The reason the link is so long, is I am not sure if it works with just http://www.rheatheylia.com. The name of the pattern is Cable Hat. Good luck, if this doesn't work let me know. She states on her patterns to share them with as many people as you want, so there is no problem sharing this.

kreweel


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just a thought and someone already mentioned it.

Camel Stitch for the crown part? That's the stitch that resembles a knit stitch although it is crochet.

http://flushedwithrosycolour.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/crochet-camel-stitch.jpg


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kreweel said:


> It is a free pattern, now it is not exactly the same hat, but has some of the same stitches. I was just trying to answer the question as to whether it was knitting or crochet. Here is the link to the pattern I have. http://www.rheatheylia.com/index.php?page=patterns&id=8&PHPSESSID=5el787ed5c2a...
> I have made about 50 of these hats in the last 3 years, and I just love them. I turned to this pattern all the time. The reason the link is so long, is I am not sure if it works with just http://www.rheatheylia.com. The name of the pattern is Cable Hat. Good luck, if this doesn't work let me know. She states on her patterns to share them with as many people as you want, so there is no problem sharing this.
> 
> kreweel


thanks for this link! its a very pretty hat... although a little different the style is the same and a person could play around with it using the dimension's here and be very successful


----------



## CJ.Davis (Oct 24, 2013)

I am left handes and I crochet. A lot of the stitches look like my left-handed hdc or fphdc crochet stitches.(like in the top, and also the band.
Look at center top, the rounds are going clockwise ie. left-handed. That would explain some of the confusion as most of you are probably right-handed and your work runs counter clockwise. That makes everything look strange.


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

I also would love to have pattern when it is available. I know someone of you KPers will find it. I am looking thru some old old patterns.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just me, but I have been knitting over 50 years and it sure does not look like knitting to me.... My crochet skills are limited so no help in coming up with the actual stitches...


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

CJ.Davis said:


> I am left handes and I crochet. A lot of the stitches look like my left-handed hdc or fphdc crochet stitches.(like in the top, and also the band.
> Look at center top, the rounds are going clockwise ie. left-handed. That would explain some of the confusion as most of you are probably right-handed and your work runs counter clockwise. That makes everything look strange.


And speaking of hats, I love the little girl's hat in your avatar. Is that a pattern you can share? It would be perfect for my granddaughter; fits her personality perfectly.


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd say the bottom is a crossed stitch crochet. Hope it helps, but it is definitely crocheted.


----------



## lordeux (Aug 25, 2013)

Doesn't look like knitting to me , but I haven't seen crochet like that either ! I'm interested to hear what it actually is as well. Goodluck :thumbup:


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

The main part is single crochet with round the post columns. Looks like the band is bullion.


----------



## rhian (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm sure that it's the stitch show on the following website

http://www.woolcrafting.com/crochet-rope-edging.html


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Deb-Babbles said:


> knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=34
> 
> This web site has a lot of photo and instructions for how to make stitch patterns. Some look very interesting.


In the above site the Brioche stitch looks like the top part of hat. Can't ID the other. I really like it so hope someone knows it.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Crochet


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that must be knit because I have never saw a crochet stitch like that it is a very nice hat


----------



## cashmereknots (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like crochet to me. I crocheted before taking up knitting.


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am guessing crochet. You can always take it apart if you want to do that.?


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

You'd be amazed at what can be done in crochet.

Barbara



tweeter said:


> that must be knit because I have never saw a crochet stitch like that it is a very nice hat


----------



## Tootsie 32 (Feb 6, 2011)

Could the bottom stitch be a s2, k1, pso2, (slip 2, knit1, pass over 2 stitches that were slipped?


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

9 pages gone here and still people not sure crochet or knitting I wrote before this is crochet I got a cap someone crochted years before with this stitch . Because that is old and the lady done that not present but crochet. 
and that is double first they crochet d/c and then done overlaps to make the edges strong.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

looks like tunisian crochet.


----------



## Vicrae (Feb 27, 2012)

It looks Crocheted and they have used the Hairpin lace loom with other crocheted stitches.

I used to do Hairpin lace. But, not any more as uses too much yarn.

Vicky


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

looks like crochet. brim looks bullion stitch on brim.


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

I think JYanucci is right. Here's a video: 




And I think the camel stitch makes up the rest of the hat: 




I wish someone could come up with a pattern for the lovely hat. I'm not clever enough to figure it out.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> CROCHET %%%


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> Crochet or maybe Tricot but certainly not Knitted.


Since when did tricot become something other than knitting?

"tricot nm (tissu de mailles)	knitting n
garment	knitwear n
Avec deux aiguilles et de la laine elle réalise un tricot."


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

pretty sure it is crochet. interesting pattern


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

granjoy said:


> PM John Dornan (find him in the User List) he is the absolute wizard when it comes to tunisian crochet work, and at least he will be able to tell you if that is what it is....looks like it to me, but I'm no expert, LOL!! The hat looks fabulous, good luck with your quest! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello granjoy, well the pattern in question is not Tunisian.
Mary Diaz's posting for the brim section is an interpretation based on the crocodile stitch which is a type of puff stitch. check out that posting
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-mega-puff-aka-gladys-crochet-lesson
as for the hat itself it looks like the front posts trebles
and a sample of that has now been posted.
best regards, JOHN


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

rhian said:


> I'm sure that it's the stitch show on the following website
> 
> http://www.woolcrafting.com/crochet-rope-edging.html


This is not the pattern for the hat. this is the "crab" or reverse single crochet stitch.
best regards, John


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

houlahan said:


> looks like tunisian crochet.


no it is not tunisian/tricot/afghan. it is regular crochet
regards, John


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

disgo said:


> Aggie May is the closest of all. It is Tunisian Crochet.
> 
> Would love to share the pattern with you all but am not going to dig through pattern stash. The last time I made that brim was on a hat for a boy who is now 48!
> 
> ...


Hello there. Well i am now beginning to agree with you that it is Tunisian work. have relooked at the posted pictures. if i had stood on my head when looking it may have twigged better. most KPr's seem to regard me as an expert on Tunisian but i keep telling them i am not.
i think i understand your instructions to a degree and i have copied them to my PC. i must experiment with this technique. there was another posting also that someone posted re the puff stitch which when i looked at that it was another version similar to the crocodile stitch so i will have to practice that too. i just love having new things to try out. in the meantime i am still practicing on doing Tunisian in the round (flat) on a cabled hook. although the piece i am doing is being worked without joining (i can't seem to get a nice clean join) so if it works ok then i will have to seam the ends together.
anyway thanks for your posting. very interesting.
best regards, John


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Hoping you get an answer, the hat is beautiful and if it is crochet and not knit will be forced to pick up my crochet hooks again. Must have one of those hats.


----------



## caseykey (Jun 14, 2013)

I believe crochet. Possible treble or even triple treble. My mom and grandmother were serious crocheters.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

It's crochet. The body of the hat is done in the post stitch


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it's crochet because the crown on top about about the 3rd or 4th round looks to me like the slanted puff stitch. Hope somebody will figure out what the pattern is.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Crochet.


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

What ever it is, it's cool.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

My thinking is crochet and it's done sideways.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

crochet


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> Since when did tricot become something other than knitting?
> 
> "tricot nm (tissu de mailles)	knitting n
> garment	knitwear n
> Avec deux aiguilles et de la laine elle réalise un tricot."


Since I was a little girl, and that is a very long time ago.
In New Zealand, we called Tunisian Crochet Tricot and my mother even had a long hook called a Tricot hook.
Remember, people on KP are from all over the world and use different names for the same thing.

Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Crochet.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

that is crochet


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Aggie May, I've heard it called Tunisian crochet too. I think you're right, that's probably what it is.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Aggie May, I've heard it called Tunisian crochet too. I think you're right, that's probably what it is.


No, I've done quite a bit of Tunisian crochet. It's not like any I have done. I think part of it is post double crochet. At least on the head portion of this hat.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Aggie May, I've heard it called Tunisian crochet too. I think you're right, that's probably what it is.


Sorry, I don't think it is Tunisian but meant that it was possible until I tried the stitches I thought it was made in.
See my sample in an earlier post.
Still not sure how the brim was done but, if I could see the inside I would have a better idea.
Looks like the OP has not been back to check replies anyway so maybe we are all talking to ourselves.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Sorry, I don't think it is Tunisian but meant that it was possible until I tried the stitches I thought it was made in.
> See my sample in an earlier post.
> Still not sure how the brim was done but, if I could see the inside I would have a better idea.
> Looks like the OP has not been back to check replies anyway so maybe we are all talking to ourselves.
> ...


I think you're right about us talking among ourselves. we're puzzle solvers of sorts.

My 2 cents worth: I am assuming the hat is started at bottom edge of brim. Puff stitch: (Insert hook around next stitch and pull up a loop, yo) 3 times, pull last you through all loops on hook. Note: do not 'cinch' up the puff.

Do 8 puffs, the the body of the hat is half double ridge stitch -- 



and the brim is sc from end of hdc ridge to brim. sc in top of each puff to bottom of brim.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 8, 2014)

The top part looks just like some fingerless gloves I'm crocheting now. Mine uses DC. It alternates between one row of DC, and a row of slip stitches. You work only through the back loops, which creates the ridges.


----------



## cjm (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree this looks Crochet,,,, cross over cables and double crochet. When working in back stitches will create a ridge look...


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Aggie May said:


> Looks like the OP has not been back to check replies anyway so maybe we are all talking to ourselves.
> Have fun.
> Colleen


I'm glad that you're talking amongst yourselves, because if someone (or group) end up finally figuring it out, many people who are IN LOVE with that hat will then be able to duplicate it.  I don't crochet--yet--but I will certainly want to do it once I learn!


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> I'm glad that you're talking amongst yourselves, because if someone (or group) end up finally figuring it out, many people who are IN LOVE with that hat will then be able to duplicate it.  I don't crochet--yet--but I will certainly want to do it once I learn!


I agree and hope someone will manage a pattern for it, I don't know much about fancy crochet stitches, so I'm not much help. If we finally get a pattern, I'll make it for sure.


----------



## skeezix (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like crochet to me too. It's very lovely.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Could the main part of the hat have been crocheted sideways. The crown looks to be normal sc. 

I can't wait for the final outcome. It has certainly got us all going.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, The main part is worked sideways. it appears to be triple front post and on the return a single back post.



crafty lady UK said:


> Could the main part of the hat have been crocheted sideways. The crown looks to be normal sc.
> 
> I can't wait for the final outcome. It has certainly got us all going.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

It's not perfect, but I have had a go at making a small sample hat with my version of the stitches. Help with picking up along the edge for the ribbed border, would be great. It can look untidy, as you can see. I think it needs more fullness in the main part too. I have stuck to the american terminology.

I made the crown first and fastened off. 

Next I made the main part, which was done sideways, by making a length of chain, hdc in each ch for the first row. After that I did fphdc on each row for the whole piece. This makes a nice reversible pattern.

The ribbed border I picked up down one side in hdc and did one round fphdc and the 2nd round bphdc.

The crown I attached with rs facing and slip stitched the 2 layers.

My sample will hopefully help so we can improve it and maybe get a pattern out of it. It will be interesting to see what improvements and suggestions come from this.

Please ignore the date on the photo. I haven't figured out how to set it to the right date yet!


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

Amazing work and most appreciated. Thanks so much for your effort and posting it.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

You


formerknitter said:


> Amazing work and most appreciated. Thanks so much for your effort and posting it.


I agree with formerknitter. :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, that is an amazing go at it! Here are my observations just based on comparing yours to the original (I do not crochet, so I'm only commenting from a visual standpoint.)

1. It looks like you have the ribbing stitch figured out to a T! 

2. Not sure if you're crown stitch matches exactly, because it is not as easy for me to see. But it certainly looks good! Yours might be a little looser? Holes bigger? Also, I think you would need to shorten your crown a little for yours to match the original. I think yours comes down a little lower onto the hat?

3. Two observations about the chain border that separates the crown from the ribbing: Hers seems more "set in" to the work than yours. Also her V's in it seem smaller, and there is a BAR under hers that I don't see on yours, although maybe it's just not showing.

4. The ribbed brim: It's a little hard to see yours up close, but I don't think it's an exact match. It looks really nice, though. 

5. Lastly, her hat seems to flair out a bit, where as yours seems straight down. It may be that hers flairs because it was worn a lot. 

So those are my observations, which maybe be worthless, since I know next to nothing about crochet, but I did put pictures of both hats up side by side and looked as carefully as I could. 

It's totally awesome that you got as close as you did on your first try!!! Wow!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

The hats look nothing alike but I take my hat off to anyone who can write and copy a pattern because it is something I cannot do to save my own life. Good job!!!


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Yes, that is an amazing go at it! Here are my observations just based on comparing yours to the original (I do not crochet, so I'm only commenting from a visual standpoint.)
> 
> 1. It looks like you have the ribbing stitch figured out to a T!
> 
> ...


knitgogi: 
Thanks alot for your comments. I will have a look at it again and see where I can improve it. You are right about hers flairing out a bit more. Mine definitely needs to be fuller in the main part. Also looking at her crown, it does need to be smaller so the hat is more pointy. I have family coming tomorrow, so will have to leave it till next week. I have learned alot already from some of the other comments. Bye for now


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Its all part of the challenge. I had to give it a go. There's plenty of room for improvement. Thanks for the comments. I have learned so much from Knitting Paradise, and there is plenty more out there to learn.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

I also think it is crochet. It is beautiful.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

crafty lady UK said:


> knitgogi:
> Thanks alot for your comments. I will have a look at it again and see where I can improve it. You are right about hers flairing out a bit more. Mine definitely needs to be fuller in the main part. Also looking at her crown, it does need to be smaller so the hat is more pointy. I have family coming tomorrow, so will have to leave it till next week. I have learned alot already from some of the other comments. Bye for now


You're welcome.  Even more amazing that you took on this challenge with company coming! Can't wait 'til you get back on your "mission." ;-) So interesting to see it play out.

I was searching and found a picture that looks a lot like that border to me, in some ways more than the bullion stitch, except there is a space between each column. Not sure if the space could be removed or not since I don't understand "crochet-ese." lol Anyway, I found it here (have to scroll down): http://www.gutenberg.org/files/20776/20776-h/chapter_9.html#fig_419

The description says: "Triple and quadruple trebles or 'extra long stitch' (fig. 419).For a triple treble, twist the cotton three times round the needle, for a quadruple one, four times, then form the treble in the usual way by bringing the needle through two of the loops at a time. To make a series of trebles, of gradually increasing length, bring the needle, at every other treble, through the last three loops, so that before making a triple treble you will have to make columns, respectively, 1 treble, 1½ treble, 2 trebles and 2½ trebles long. Columns like these, of different lengths, are often required in crochet work, for leaves and scalloped edgings."


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/1/7/thumb-1389116655886-20140107_103958.jpg

Just wondered of I could get a picture of the original to compare with what you've found. Not at all sure this will work.


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, that didn't work. However, if you click on the address at the top it will bring up a picture of the hat.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

formerknitter said:


> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/1/7/thumb-1389116655886-20140107_103958.jpg
> 
> Just wondered of I could get a picture of the original to compare with what you've found. Not at all sure this will work.


Not sure what you are asking?? I think the link you posted IS the original hat.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Lisa574 said:


> A friend's grandmother made this many years ago. She would like to find someone to make another one. I cant even tell if it's knit or crochet. There is one stitch around the bottom, a primary stitch making up the body of the hat, and a different stitch/design at the top. Any information would be appreciated.


Just posting again to add a pic of a hat I have completed.
Not the same but very similar.
I decided, without the actual hat so I could see the inside, it was not going to be easy to copy the brim so I made up my own version.
I know the OP has not been back to check out our ideas but here we go anyway.
Hope this helps all others who are interested in trying it themselves.
Haven't written out the pattern yet but I am sure I could if I really have to.
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Not sure what you are asking?? I think the link you posted IS the original hat.


Sorry. Was just wanting to compare the two hats without having to go back to page one.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

formerknitter said:


> Sorry. Was just wanting to compare the two hats without having to go back to page one.


Oh, what I did was open the two hats in two windows side by side.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Aggie May said:


> Just posting again to add a pic of a hat I have completed.
> Not the same but very similar.
> I decided, without the actual hat so I could see the inside, it was not going to be easy to copy the brim so I made up my own version.
> I know the OP has not been back to check out our ideas but here we go anyway.
> ...


Very pretty! Gorgeous blue! I like your border a lot.


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Oh, what I did was open the two hats in two windows side by side.


I'm not that computer literate, so I'll check with my daughter tomorrow on how to do that. Many times I've wished I knew how. Thanks.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

formerknitter said:


> I'm not that computer literate, so I'll check with my daughter tomorrow on how to do that. Many times I've wished I knew how. Thanks.


Trust me, I am NOT computer literate. Don't know if this will work for you. It probably depends on how your computer is set up. Each time I click on an email link (like the email notifications from KP), they open up in a SEPARTE window. So all I did was open this link from my email 3 different times. That gave me three windows that I could switch back and forth between--one, I put on page one for the first picture, the second one, I put on page 12 for the copied hat, and the third window was where I was posting my reply. And there is actually a way to split the screen, so that you don't have to go back and forth. I've done that before, but I don't remember how to do it now.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I've tried again, and here's a pdf of the stitches I think are very close to duplicating the hat. Again, please excuse the focus.
Also excuse page 2 of pdf is blank.. go to page 3.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks good, make that GREAT! I think maybe you've got that brim! Do you have a picture of your completed version?


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Looks good, make that GREAT! I think maybe you've got that brim! Do you have a picture of your completed version?


Here it is. will fit a medium grapefruit LOL. A bit sloppy stitching, but maybe enough to give you an idea


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> Here it is. will fit a medium grapefruit LOL. A bit sloppy stitching, but maybe enough to give you an idea


How adorable! Might fit a preemie. lol

The proportions look really good, too. Maybe just proportion a bit longer in the body if you were to do it for real.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks knitgogi. This 'hat' may be used as a bowl. Right now I have more WIPs than i want to admit. Lately been uninspired to finish things, and too into solving challenges like this one. I really enjoy trying to read stitches.


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

BoBeau, you've done it!! You've earned the KP Detective of the Year award. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thank you very much for your perseverance in solving the mystery and for posting your work. I'm sure you've made many of us very happy.   

I, for one, have bookmarked this for my next project.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I goofed in writing the instructions for the brim. 

Subsequent rows after the first row above the sc row, the loops should be as follows:

sc in first stitch (to the right of the 'cluster') , then loop in next stitch, loop from behind the sc, yo hook, and another loop in same stitch -- not below as in first row of clusters.


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the correction, BoBeau.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

Great job BoBeau!


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for correction Where in Michgan are you located/??


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm in Oakland Co.


----------



## Lisa574 (Mar 29, 2013)

I thank you all!!!!!!
I had a very busy week at work, so I did not get to look all the responses until today. I try not to let on that I read this site and look at knitting patterns at the office!
There are a lot of responses and some of you even started the hat! Im going to combine them and show them to a friend who crochets. I really appreciate you all and your help. You are an amazing group of people. 
One person asked for a picture of the inside. I'll try to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

Another project added to the list. LOL


----------



## patdudey (Aug 23, 2013)

definately crochet, Isn't the stitch done around the post rather than in the hole?


----------



## patdudey (Aug 23, 2013)

definately crochet, Isn't the stitch done around the post rather than in the hole?


----------



## patdudey (Aug 23, 2013)

definately crochet, Isn't the stitch done around the post rather than in the hole?


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

The rib stitch is definitely in the hole between the stitches. --


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

knitgoogi: Thanks again. I had only watched a tutorial on the bullion st, and couldn't figure out how to do a row of them. 

I went on the website you found, and it is a goldmine of stitches and methods, so thanks a million for that. Naturally, as you do, I had to download the whole book so I can refer to it and have a better look. 

It looks like another mystery has been solved. It was fun putting all the info together, and we got there in the end and we learned such alot in the process.


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

crafty lady UK said:


> knitgoogi: Thanks again. I had only watched a tutorial on the bullion st, and couldn't figure out how to do a row of them.
> 
> I went on the website you found, and it is a goldmine of stitches and methods, so thanks a million for that. Naturally, as you do, I had to download the whole book so I can refer to it and have a better look.
> 
> It looks like another mystery has been solved. It was fun putting all the info together, and we got there in the end and we learned such alot in the process.


I agree with all of the above and intend to follow her in copying the book. It really was a fun project to follow and I hope to make the hat as soon as I figure out the adult size - unfortunately, no babies due in the family.

knitgogi: Thanks also to you for the computer help. It is most appreciated.


----------



## grannyjune52 (Jan 3, 2013)

As a knitter and a crochetter, I would say it is definitely crochet.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> I've tried again, and here's a pdf of the stitches I think are very close to duplicating the hat. Again, please excuse the focus.
> Also excuse page 2 of pdf is blank.. go to page 3.


You are Awesome!!! :thumbup: 
Great Job!!!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

crafty lady UK said:


> knitgoogi: Thanks again. I had only watched a tutorial on the bullion st, and couldn't figure out how to do a row of them.
> 
> I went on the website you found, and it is a goldmine of stitches and methods, so thanks a million for that. Naturally, as you do, I had to download the whole book so I can refer to it and have a better look.
> 
> It looks like another mystery has been solved. It was fun putting all the info together, and we got there in the end and we learned such alot in the process.





formerknitter said:


> I agree with all of the above and intend to follow her in copying the book. It really was a fun project to follow and I hope to make the hat as soon as I figure out the adult size - unfortunately, no babies due in the family.
> 
> knitgogi: Thanks also to you for the computer help. It is most appreciated.


You are both very welcome!  I had a lot of fun following this thread and trying to help in some small way. I do hope I get time soon to try to learn to crochet. I can do a crochet cast on for knitting now and am very proud of that.


----------



## Lisa574 (Mar 29, 2013)

BoBeau - You did it!!!!!!!
Thank you, I printed out your instructions and gave them to my friend. It's all greek to me, since I don't crochet, but she's very excited! Her plan is to use this as a goal to learn to crochet!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

You're welcome &#9829;


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Lisa574 said:


> A friend's grandmother made this many years ago. She would like to find someone to make another one. I cant even tell if it's knit or crochet. There is one stitch around the bottom, a primary stitch making up the body of the hat, and a different stitch/design at the top. Any information would be appreciated.


It looks a bit like looming to me.


----------

